
Ask HN: Is TechZing podcast coming back? - frankacter
Since Justin and Jason frequent HN I figured this would be a good place to ask. Last episode, or rather 10 minutes of the episode, was posted almost 2 months ago.<p>Any suggestions for alternatives for this style of show?
======
frankacter
Well there you go, new episode posted today:

[http://techzinglive.com/page/1567/291-tz-discussion-no-
brain...](http://techzinglive.com/page/1567/291-tz-discussion-no-brain-
required)

